# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Macaw  Ζώντας με εναν ταλαντουχο ...τρομοκρατη!!!

## Christiana

Καποιοι φιλοι μου ζητησαν να γραψω κατι για την συμβιωση με τον Τζιμη (μακαο). Ελπιζω να ανοιχα θεμα στο σωστο μερος μια και ειμαι νεο μελος.
Λοιπον κατ΄αρχας πρεπει να πω πως ακομα και σε ενα ολοκληρο βιβλιο δεν θα μπορουσα να διηγηθω την εμπειρια μου σε ολες τισ εκφανσεις της.  :Happy: )

Ασ αρχισω απο κατι πολυ απλο. Η ζωη με ενα τετοιο ειδος πουλιου, χρειαζεται κατι περισσοτερο απο απλη επιθυμια να το αποκτησεις. Χρειαζεται νομιζω ισχυρο ενστικτο επικοινωνιας με το ζωικο βασιλειο στο ...συνολο του  :Happy: )) Ο μακαο ειναι θα ελεγα ενα μιγμα σκυλου, γατας, παιδιου και πουλιου. Δεν κανω πλακα σ΄αυτο.
Χρειαζετε την επικοινωνια οπωσ χρειαζεται το φαγητο και το νερο του. 
Ολες οι σχεσεις στην αρχη ειναι δυσκολες (αν δεν υποπεσεις σε " ευκολίες" ). Στην αρχη (για καποιους μηνες δηλ.) και μεχρι να υπαρξει εμπιστοσυνη, τ απραγματα ηταν αρκετά δύσκολα. Τα μισα μου δαχτυλα ήταν πληγωμενα απο τα δαγκωματα. Το προβλημα ηταν να ωρω τροπο να μπαινει στο κλουβι. Επειδη ακριβώς ήξερε πωσ εγώ ειμουν υπευθυνη γι αυτο, με το που τον πλησιαζα επερνε σταση επίθεσης. Με την κορη μου ήταν μελι γαλα.  Οταν ήταν στο κλουβι με λάτρευε παντως  :Happy: ) . με αφηνε να τον χαιδεψω κλπ. Το προβλημα λύθηκε με τον πιο απλο τροπο. Δεν τον ταιζα στο σταντ του κι οταν ηθελα να μπει στο κλουβι τον δελεαζα με λιχουδιες. Ετσι εμαθε να μπαινει μονος για ύπνο.  :Happy:  
Οι προηγουμενοι ιδιοκτητες ειχαν προβλημα με τις κραυγές του. Αυτο πιστευω πως οφειλοταν καθαρα στο γεγονος πως ήθελε να παρει μερος στην οικογενειακή ζωή και ενιωθε αποκλεισμένος και επισης επειδή οταν εκραζε του μιλούσαν επισης έντονα. Τελος παντων. Σε καμιά περιπτωση δεν ειχα προβλημα με τις φωνές του. Ασφαλώς θα κραξει σε καπιες περιπτώσεις (πχ οταν ετοιμαζω την φρουτοκρεμα του δεν μπορει να μην δειξει τον ενθουσιασμο του  :Happy: )) , ή οταν φέυγω απο το σπίτι σε ώρα που θέλει να παιξουμε ), γιαυτο δεν θα συνιστουσα να παρει καποιος σε διαμερισμα ή με ευαισθητους γειτονες εναν μεγαλο παπαγάλο.
Νομίζω πως το μεγαλύτερο προβλημα ειναι η καθαριότητα. Ειναι ενα πληθωρικό πλασμα το οποιο οταν ζει ελευθερο στο σπίτι  μπορει να μετατρεψει το καθαροτερο σπιτι σε ...Αμαζονιο. Εχω αγορασει ενα μεγαλο κλουβι με κεκλιμενα κομματια μεταλλου στις εξωτερικες επιφανειες ετσι ώστε να μαζευονται τα σπορια κλπ αλλα και πάλι αυτο απλως καλυτερευει την κατασταση. Το ιδιο το κλουβι θέλει κυριολεκτικα απολυμανση με πιεσμενο νερο κλπ τουλαχιστον μια φορα την βδομαδα. Αν τρωει φρουτα στο κλουβι ομως, τοτε θελει καθε 2 μερες.
Ξερω πως μ αυτα που γραφω ακουγετε πολύ δυσκολη η συμβιωση. Ολα αυτα ειναι απλως ενα μερος της ρουτινας. Η χαρα ειναι τοσο μεγαλη που δεν μπορω να τον κοιταξω ποτε χωρις να χαμογελασω. Ετσι κι αλιως ειναι ενας κλοουν. Το πρωι οταν κατεβαινω στην κουζινα με φωναζει πολυ απαλα " Αγαπουλαααα"  αν δεν τον ξεσκεπασω (κοιμαται με σκεπασμενο κλουβι  στις 3 πλευρες επειδη νιώθει ασφαλεια κι επειδη ετσι δεν ξυπνα πριν απο τους υπολοιπους) με ξαναφωναζει, μου στελνει φιλακια και μετα αμα καθυστερησω με φωναζει κοφτα κι επιτακτικα "ΑΓΑΠΟΥΛΑ"  :Happy: ))) Μαθαινει να μιλα (αντιθετα με αυτα που ειχα ακουσει ) παρα πολυ ευκολα. 

Μια συνηθισμενη μερα αρχιζει με καμποσες αγαπες και χαδια το πρωι. Μεχρι να φυγω απο το σπίτι τον αφηνω στην "ταρατσα" του κλουβιου μεχρι να αλλαξω το νερο και σπορακια (με λιγα δημητριακά). Φωναζει τις γατες για να φανε και αν ειναι ¨ατακτες¨τους θυμωνει  :Happy: )) Πολλες φορες μενει εξω απο το κλουβι ακόμα κι οταν λειπουμε απο το σπιτι. (Δεν κατεβαινει ποτε κατω αν δεν ειμαστε σπιτι.) Το μεσημερι ενθουσιαζεται οταν μας δει και μολις πλησιαζω,  ξαπλωνει στην πλατη και θελει χαδια η με τσιμπα απαλα και λεει "αουτς" και μετα γελα βροντερα κλπκλπ. Τα παει καλα με τους ανθρωπους αλλα ζηλευει τα αλλα ζωα του σπιτιου. Ιδιαιτερα τον σκυλλο μας. Τον φωναζει συνεχεια και μετα του θυμώνει¨ :Happy: )

Οταν μαγειρευω κατεβαινει απο το κλουβι κι ερχεται κοντα μου. Μου κτυπα το παπουτσι και λεει "καλοοοο"!! Αυτο σημαινει πως  θελει ' κερασμα" . Μετά ανεβαινει στο σκαμπο και τρώει σαν ..κύριος.


Το απογευμα ανεβαινει στα δεντρα για ωρες αλλα μολις τον φωναξω ερχεται. Τραγουδα λαλαλαλαλααα κανωντας κουνια στα κλαδια ή ακουγοντας ραδιοφωνο, τρλενεται για τον καναπε και τα βασανηυστηρια που μου κανει, του αρεσει το μπανιο με λαστιχο νερου αλλα και στον νηπτηρα κλπκλπ

Νομιζω πως αμα υπαρχει μια ρουτινα στην καθημερινοτητα τους ειναι πολυ ευροσαρμοστα πουλια. Ρωτηστε με οτι θελετε ελευθερα!!
Ενα ειναι σιγουρο. Τον λατρευω και δεν μπορω να φανταστώ μια ...ηρεμη μερα χωρις τον Τζιμη. θα ήταν σκεττη πληξη.  :Happy: ))

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω....πρεπει να εισαι πολυ τυχερη!!!
Εχω παρα πολλες ερωτησεις...κ θα σε ζαλισω παλι!!!!  ::   ::  Αλλα θελω να μαθω τα παντα γι'αυτα τα υπεροχα πλασματα γιατι ειναι το ονειρο μου να αποκτησω καποτε ενα κ εγω!
Λοιπον...
-αν χρειαστει να φυγεις απο το σπιτι(διακοπες κτλ) κ λειπει ολη η οικογενεια τι κανεις?τον εμπιστευεσαι σε καποιον αλλο συγγενη/φιλο?
-με τη μεταφορα του τι κανεις?εχεις καποιο αλλο κλουβακι αν χρειαστει να τον βγαλεις απο το σπιτι για να πατε πχ στον γιατρο ή καπου αλλου?
-ειπες οτι με την κορη σου τα πηγαινει πολυ καλα!αρα καταλαβαινω οτι δεν ζηλευει τα αλλα μελη της οικογενειας σωστα?αφηνει κ τους υπολοιπους να τον χαιδευουν κ να παιζουν μαζι του?
-διαβασα καλα οτι εχεις κ γατες στο σπιτι??Τι γινεται με τη συμβιωση αυτη?
Μεχρι στιγμης αυτα...αν σκεφτω κ κατι ακομα θα επανελθω!!!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ομορφη περιγραφη!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι ωραία που πρέπει να περνάτε!!  ::   Σε ζηλεύω, πρέπει να είναι φοβερή η εμπειρία σου με αυτόν τον πανέξυπνο παπαγάλο  ::  
Όταν απαντήσεις στις απορίες της Βίκυς, που εκφράζουν κι εμένα, θα ήθελα επιπλέον να μάθω πόσους ιδιοκτήτες άλλαξε (αν ξέρεις) και πώς επέδρασε αυτό στην προσαρμογή του στο σπίτι σας, και επίσης τι ηλικία έχει! Για να δούμε αν και πόσο παίζουν ρόλο η ηλικία και τα διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα στην κοινωνικοποίηση του πουλιού.
Τέλος, είπες ότι πάει βόλτα στα δέντρα;;!  :eek:   Δηλαδή ελεύθερος!; Αυτό είναι υπέροχο! Αλλά σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον παρασύρει κάτι και να φύγει;;

----------

